# tomato soup recipe



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Does anyone have a good tomato soup recipe for canning?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I haven't actually made this one yet, but it is from my "go to" cookbook, Kitchen Klatter, circa 1950's. Food preservation standards have changed since then, you do what you think is best to safely can it if you don't think the instructions in the recipe are "safe". 

Regal Tomato Soup

6 onions, chopped
1 bunch celery, chopped
8 quarts fresh tomatoes
1 cup sugar
1/4 cup salt
1 cup butter
1 cup flour

Put onion and celery in a large pot with just enough water to start them cooking and keep from burning. While they simmer, cut up tomatoes, cutting out white parts and stems but leave the skins on. Measure out 8 quarts. Add to the pot and simmer until the celery and onions are tender and the tomatoes are cooked through. Put thru a food mill to remove chunks and skins. Return the soup to the pot and add the sugar and salt, stir and return to simmer. Cream together the butter and flour, when completely blended add to the simmering pulp. Stir well and simmer until it thickens slightly. It thickens more as it cools. Pour the boiling hot soup into hot, sterilized pint jars and seal immediately. If you want to go one step further, process for 10 minutes at 5 pounds in the pressure canner. 

To serve, open a jar of the concentrate, put into saucepan and add two pinches of baking powder and stir in an equal amount of milk. Continue heating until desired temperature for serving is reached.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Do not - I repeat, DO NOT!!!! - make the recipe that is in the Ball book for Spicy Tomato Soup. I made it about 8 years ago and most of it is still in the pantry. (I have a hard time throwing out food, vile or otherwise.)


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

1 (14-ounce) can chopped tomatoes 
3/4 cup extra virgin olive oil 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
1 stalk celery, diced 
1 small carrot, diced 
1 yellow onion, diced 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 cup chicken broth 
1 bay leaf 
2 tablespoons butter 

1/2 cup heavy cream, optional

depending on taste:

basil to taste
oregano to taste
pepper flakes to taste
grated parmesano/reggiano cheese to taste

Strain the chopped canned tomatoes, reserving the juices, and spread onto a baking sheet, season with salt and pepper, to taste, drizzle with 1/4 cup of the olive oil and roast until caramelized, about 15 minutes. 

Meanwhile, in a saucepan, heat remaining olive oil over medium-low heat. Add the celery, carrot, onion and garlic, cook until softened, about 10 minutes. Add the roasted chopped canned tomatoes, reserved tomato juices, chicken broth, bay leaf and butter. Simmer until vegetables are very tender, about 15 to 20 minutes. 

Add herbs and cream, if using. Puree with a hand held immersion blender until smooth.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner. This is a thread we had a while back, where several recipes were posted and discussed. I still pick Wendy's as my favorite. Hope this helps. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...mato-soup-seriously-best-thing-we-canned.html


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

Callie thanks for posting this , I wanted too but not smart enough, I have the campbells receipe and will try to make some in the next couple weeks.


----------

